# Stream- [Offline] Cad's Gallery



## Cadbberry

I am drawing and OC to submit to as a request. I thought I would open it up if people wanna chill and hang with me. I am not to good at doing anything but if you wanna join and watch, I will stream every Friday night and Saturday night (about 10pm-1am).

Twitch



Spoiler: things done in stream-Old at top new on Bot


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream now over but this is what I got done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still cant do hands


----------



## Cadbberry

New Stream online


----------



## Cadbberry

I am done streaming since there is no more audience... thanks for tuning in one person

Completed: *



*

Baby Alphys


----------



## Cadbberry

I may stream later, depends on how I am feeling, but I am taking free requests so post a link to your OC.
Not all will be accepted, it depends on design. Not all may be full pieces either, may be sketch. I don't know how long I can stream but I plan for later on tonight. I will either use join me or I will use twitch. So please tune in and send in requests :3
I will NOT take any during the stream.


----------



## himeki

ALPHYS LOOKS SO CUTE OMFGG


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> ALPHYS LOOKS SO CUTE OMFGG



Thank you very much :3 It is the only way I can draw her XD


----------



## himeki

im trying to draw alphys as an au reference aND ITS SO HARD SHE LOOKS LIKE A SIMPSON


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> im trying to draw alphys as an au reference aND ITS SO HARD SHE LOOKS LIKE A SIMPSON



She is a rather interesting character to get correct. The head spines must be right or I can agree she would look like a Simpson


----------



## Nightmares

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201

Thank youu!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
> 
> Thank youu!!



I will think about it, about to start stream and only two requests so far XD


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Rad, I'll probably stop by before going to bed.


----------



## Cadbberry

Setting up stream right now! Will update with a link soon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Starting stream!! http://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry about the issies, we are back up


----------



## MintySky

If you want you may do my OC.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=162575


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

yeyeyeye stram nite B]


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmare, here is the finished product, started to color it but it took two hours to draw already XD I had a few more things to finish so I hope you like this





- - - Post Merge - - -



MintySky said:


> If you want you may do my OC.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1210&attachmentid=162575



Sorry, you were a bit to late to submit requests


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

I said I'd use it 'n I did Cadbb<3 rofl


----------



## Cadbberry

Last pieces done from this 4 hour stream


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Wooo, best stream, tenouttaten 8DDDDDD


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you everyone for sitting through that 4-5 hour stream, you really rocked it and it was a lot of fun. Hope to stream soon! Keep your eye out for a new stream

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> Thank you everyone for sitting through that 4-5 hour stream, you really rocked it and it was a lot of fun. Hope to stream soon! Keep your eye out for a new stream



Also I would like to thank the person who gifted me FNAF world midstream


----------



## Nightmares

Yayy thanks for my piece - it's awesome! ^~^
Your signature is really cool too


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> Yayy thanks for my piece - it's awesome! ^~^
> Your signature is really cool too



Glad you like it and if you are talking to me thanks


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream in a few hours, not a long one but a stream none the less. I may do a little art but mainly I want to stream FNAF World now that is taken down from Steam. Comment requests but no promices they will get done


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Aaaa, I probably can't make it, have to get off at 10 ; A;


----------



## Cadbberry

FruitsChinpoG said:


> Aaaa, I probably can't make it, have to get off at 10 ; A;



Nooooo hmmm maybe I wont do one tonight then

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am going to put this off for a day, maybe, I just dont seem to have interest in it right now, sorry if you guys thought I was gonna do it tonight


----------



## Cadbberry

Taking requests for a stream that should be tonight


----------



## PeeBraiin

This nerd?http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1151
Also what time do you stream? So I can make sure to watch it


----------



## Cadbberry

Universaljellyfish said:


> This nerd?http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1151
> Also what time do you stream? So I can make sure to watch it



Later at night PST time, around 8-9pm. I have to wait until my parents are asleep before I can stream because they don't enjoy my art and streaming 

And I will think about it, you are the only person to request right now so looking like I will draw yours :3


----------



## kelpy

Spoiler: bloop



View attachment 163019



I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163019
> 
> 
> 
> I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.



I will think about drawing her. And it is fine, a lot of people don't watch the stream XD you can follow me on Twitch if you want alerts that I am streaming but its fine if you miss it


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163019
> 
> 
> 
> I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.



I will think about drawing her. And it is fine, a lot of people don't watch the stream XD you can follow me on Twitch if you want alerts that I am streaming but its fine if you miss it


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163019
> 
> 
> 
> I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.



I will think about drawing her. And it is fine, a lot of people don't watch the stream XD you can follow me on Twitch if you want alerts that I am streaming but its fine if you miss it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163019
> 
> 
> 
> I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.



I will think about drawing her. And it is fine, a lot of people don't watch the stream XD you can follow me on Twitch if you want alerts that I am streaming but its fine if you miss it.


----------



## Cadbberry

Well I dont know why it didn't say I posted


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump up! Stream in maybe an hour


----------



## tae

consider this qt. can't wait for the streams!


----------



## Cadbberry

taesaek said:


> consider this qt. can't wait for the streams!



I should be able to attempt him, I am about to go up in just a minute so if anyone has any last minute requests get them in

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are now live!


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Spoiler: bloop
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 163019
> 
> 
> 
> I might not show up because I'll forget XD But I'll keep an eye out for the stream.









- - - Post Merge - - -



taesaek said:


> consider this qt. can't wait for the streams!








- - - Post Merge - - -

Switching stream over to a FNAF world play through


----------



## Cadbberry

Thanks for tunning in everyone! tonights stream is done after 3-4 hours


----------



## kelpy

Cadbberry said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Switching stream over to a FNAF world play through



Cute! thank you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Cute! thank you!



Your welcome!


----------



## Cadbberry

I may be doing a stream, no requests today, just me drawing some of my own adopts, I will be streaming in about 10-20 minutes so feel free to join up


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream just ending, what was done, just a WIP at this point
*




*


----------



## Cadbberry

Just alerting, I wont be streaming anymore this week, 12 hours of streaming this week has drained me and I will be gone for the weekend. The only way I would stream is if my choir agreed to stream with me and would be screaming in the background, etc etc. 10 girls, 1 boy, 3 parents, smallest group in a while but still hectic


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone interested in a stream later tonight?


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump for free requests

Postposing to tomorrow Night!


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump for any requests


----------



## Cadbberry

with no requests I am not going to stream tonight


----------



## Cadbberry

Just doing a small join me meeting because I am hanging with the family, drawing some updates of my characters :3

https://join.me/666-818-719


----------



## Cadbberry

Completed this in the few hours I was streaming






Thank you or tuning in if you did, I think I had 3 people pop in, even if just for a second, so thank you


----------



## Cadbberry

Going to run another Join.me stream for about an hour, drawing a gift for a friend
https://join.me/728-471-739

- - - Post Merge - - -

stream over mom needs me


----------



## Cadbberry

Setting up a stream on twitch, be online in 5-10 minutes!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Finished this during the stream, I am feeling really hurt right now so I am ending the stream.... thanks for watching


----------



## Cadbberry

Gonna do a stream, no mic or music because I am hanging with family but they fell asleep XD

http://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry

Going live in about a minute


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=

these dorks?


----------



## Cadbberry

completed this during the stream


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

holy hell cad your art is getting really good really fast c:


(lulu says she likes it too)


----------



## Cadbberry

That Zephyr Guy said:


> holy hell cad your art is getting really good really fast c:
> 
> 
> (lulu says she likes it too)



I don't think it is really improving, to me it looks the same...


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Cadbberry said:


> I don't think it is really improving, to me it looks the same...



It always will look the same to you since you see it gradually, but from the outside, it's not gradual and the change is much more apparent to us.


----------



## Cadbberry

That Zephyr Guy said:


> It always will look the same to you since you see it gradually, but from the outside, it's not gradual and the change is much more apparent to us.



Well thank you very much....


----------



## Cadbberry

going to be doing a valentines day stream since I have nothing to do, feel free to send in designs, I may draw them, all free so don't worry about bells


----------



## Cadbberry

going to start streaming in a little bit here, last chance to submit any designs you would like me to draw


----------



## himeki

http://sta.sh/2c822lqn0j0?edit=1
hope im not too late!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> http://sta.sh/2c822lqn0j0?edit=1
> hope im not too late!!!



You are not, i will think about her, I do really like the design :3
You are the only request so far so I will prob do it ;P


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> You are not, i will think about her, I do really like the design :3



ahh thank you! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> You are not, i will think about her, I do really like the design :3
> You are the only request so far so I will prob do it ;P



yay


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream going online right now at http://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry


----------



## Cadbberry

What was completed during this 6 hour stream 










not to much and nothing really amazing.... sorry I am to slow and not to good


----------



## himeki

aaaaa thank you so much!!! She looks really cool >u<


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream later tonight

- - - Post Merge - - -

If not I wont even bother


----------



## Cadbberry

Just a finger painting for fun :3


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> Just a finger painting for fun :3



cute!


----------



## Cadbberry

Doing a very short random stream to finish one piece for a kinda contest, I will not have any mic but there will be some music playing, join if you want
https://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Doing a very short random stream to finish one piece for a kinda contest, I will not have any mic but there will be some music playing, join if you want
https://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream is now over, took way longer then expected but that is what happens when you color anything just a touch screen, your finger, and a mouse 





I only drew Karsin, the blue haired slime cat Undertale OC lady
orig-


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream soon? Maybe for an hour or two, I will draw what your request, I get no requests then I wont stream but anyone intrested


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

yes pls, please stream


----------



## Cadbberry

That Zephyr Guy said:


> yes pls, please stream



What should I draw Zephyr?


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

uhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHH


-shrug-


----------



## Cadbberry

That Zephyr Guy said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> -shrug-



Well thats the important part XD or else I may as well not stream, dont wanna have a lame stream


----------



## Cadbberry

With no interest in requests I will not be streaming tonight

Thank you for anyone who thought about tuning in but just an update on this situation


----------



## Cadbberry

Thinking about streaming today, anyone interested, all Freebies.... woo


----------



## Cadbberry

No requests so far, oh well, I will leave the freebies open and if I get something I will stream later tonight, if not, then I wont


----------



## Cadbberry

At this point I wont stream, no point with no requests


----------



## Cadbberry

May stream later if any interest is shown for today... Send in requests


----------



## himeki

do you not draw for fun regardless of requests?


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> do you not draw for fun regardless of requests?



I do but I am in a bit of an art block so I am looking for some fun designs to try and inspire me


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> I do but I am in a bit of an art block so I am looking for some fun designs to try and inspire me



ohhhh fair enough! i dunno if you saw this in grillby's, buuut


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> ohhhh fair enough! i dunno if you saw this in grillby's, buuut



I will try and draw that, i have like 3 requests now, lets do this, stream later for sure


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> I will try and draw that, i have like 3 requests now, lets do this, stream later for sure



yay!


----------



## Candi Calculus

When do you normally stream and what timezone? I'd love to watch you draw while I draw something!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> When do you normally stream and what timezone? I'd love to watch you draw while I draw something!



I am in the PST time zone and I usually stream around 10-12 pm at night because I am not allowed to stream so with everyone asleep I can


----------



## Candi Calculus

That's perfect! I'm in EST, but I don't sleep much so I'll be there!


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> I am in the PST time zone and I usually stream around 10-12 pm at night because I am not allowed to stream so with everyone asleep I can



>.< thats like 6 am for me so ill have to get up early to watch e.e


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> That's perfect! I'm in EST, but I don't sleep much so I'll be there!



Well then this is the stream for you, I am guess it will start in about 2 hours or so

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> >.< thats like 6 am for me so ill have to get up early to watch e.e



Aww you dont have to tune in Evvie


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

All the people who stream on here always stream like super late at night so Evvie never gets to watch lmao


----------



## Cadbberry

That Zephyr Guy said:


> All the people who stream on here always stream like super late at night so Evvie never gets to watch lmao



Im sorry but I am not supposed to stream or do art in general so when they fall asleep is my time


----------



## Cadbberry

I hate to do this but I need to postpone this stream, even with all the support,my sis and dad come home tonight, dad on a work trip, my sis on spring break, and they were supposed to be back at 10:30 but they just got to their car at 10:13 and they have 1-2 hours of driving to do. But I was going to stream at 11:30 but I have to wait for them to get home so I can greet them and get the whole run down of the trip because I don't want to stop the stream randomly for like 30+ mins. So I am going to do this stream tomorrow at 2:00 PMish or later tomorrow night. I am so sorry about this crazy business but their plane got delayed and now my scheduled time is wrecked. I will post about the tomorrow stream when I have a better time frame


----------



## Candi Calculus

That's alright. The best-laid plans of mice and men, right? Looking forward to seeing you work in the future!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> That's alright. The best-laid plans of mice and men, right? Looking forward to seeing you work in the future!



Thank you very much for understanding and I hope you can toon in to a stream soon :3


----------



## himeki

I'm looking forward to it! C:


----------



## Beardo

Woah, your art really has improved!


----------



## Cadbberry

Beardo said:


> Woah, your art really has improved!



Thanks Beardo :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I will do my best to stream but I am really coming down with something and am feeling like I am going to puke but I will push on and plan to stream about 9pm or 10pm PST time if my family goes to bed by then


----------



## Beardo

Don't hurt yourself! I'd take it easy if I were you. Rest up, and do it tomorrow when you feel better


----------



## Candi Calculus

Please take care of yourself, first and foremost! Lots of rest and fluids!


----------



## Cadbberry

Beardo said:


> Don't hurt yourself! I'd take it easy if I were you. Rest up, and do it tomorrow when you feel better



Nah its ok, I already rescheduled for today so I will do it today

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candi Calculus said:


> Please take care of yourself, first and foremost! Lots of rest and fluids!



And lots of art


----------



## tae

if i'm not dying in the shower, when is ur next stream pls.


----------



## Cadbberry

taesaek said:


> if i'm not dying in the shower, when is ur next stream pls.



I should be starting in 30 minutes!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sorry about that delay, we are now online on Twitch! Link in the OP


----------



## Cadbberry

I want to thank everyone for tuning in and I appologize about the people who donate trolled us in chat and ended up showing rather tasteless content, I do hope people will come back to my stream, I swear that is a thing that will not happen again

We completed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 during stream, sorry about the messy color, I was just so tired and sick by the coloring phase I just one color shaded it for a place holder. I may color it one day....


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

When you are open, can I watch you draw these two if you can?
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?358190-Looking-for-art-of-these-two!-lt-3


----------



## Cadbberry

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> When you are open, can I watch you draw these two if you can?
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?358190-Looking-for-art-of-these-two!-lt-3



Sure I will add it to the que


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Cadbberry said:


> Sure I will add it to the que



Awesome thank you!


----------



## Cadbberry

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Awesome thank you!



You are welcome! I have a lot to do but I hope I can finish it soon


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Cadbberry said:


> You are welcome! I have a lot to do but I hope I can finish it soon



Alright that's fine! Take your time!


----------



## Cadbberry

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Alright that's fine! Take your time!



Thank you very much for understanding


----------



## Cadbberry

May do a few streams this week, spring break this week


----------



## Beardo

If you ever have some time, here are my refs! http://imgur.com/a/98sLe
Do what you want with them


----------



## Cadbberry

Beardo said:


> If you ever have some time, here are my refs! http://imgur.com/a/98sLe
> Do what you want with them



I will add it to the list :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also is anyone interested in a stream tonight, random stream and all, just work on a request or two?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I'm really sorry but I don't need the art anymore. I am extremely sorry.


----------



## Arstotzkan

Omg Cad I think its literally been since last December.

Do a stream so we can catch up!


----------



## Cadbberry

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm really sorry but I don't need the art anymore. I am extremely sorry.



Hey no problem, dont worry about it!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SarasaKat said:


> Omg Cad I think its literally been since last December.
> 
> Do a stream so we can catch up!



Oh Hey Kat!!I will probably stream tonight if I feel better :3 So I hope you tune in, I stream really later on in the evening like 10pm-11pm start times


----------



## Candi Calculus

Will you be streaming tonight? I want to see you colour that bunny slippers girl!

Edit: Apparently had I waited two seconds, I would have seen your post!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Will you be streaming tonight? I want to see you colour that bunny slippers girl!
> 
> Edit: Apparently had I waited two seconds, I would have seen your post!



I probably will not be coloring that piece since I have a lot of requests to finish, sorry to let you down


----------



## Candi Calculus

Don't worry about it! Work on what you need to work on! I just enjoying watching people draw.


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Don't worry about it! Work on what you need to work on! I just enjoying watching people draw.



Thank you so much for wanting to tune in :3 Stream in 2-4 hours


----------



## Balverine

Gonna watch your stream c;


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> Gonna watch your stream c;



I am so glad, I start in about a half an hour!


----------



## Cadbberry

We are live and streaming!!


----------



## kelpy

I'm here & watchin


----------



## Balverine

This stream is the best guys, you're missing out


----------



## kelpy

ahhh omg I had to leave but that was a great stream
I laughed so hard at the flip flop butt


----------



## Cadbberry

So I ended the stream after lag issues were occuring so this is what we completed

http://toyhou.se/316404.hide Was requested first and this was an attempt at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (joking attempt and it was cleared with the owner of the design)
And the real thing we did and worked on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would color it but I became a bit sour by the end and I was not in a good mental position to move foward so this is all we did


Also I am removing some requests that have overly complex designs or designs I have personal issues with drawing, I would be open to everything but I am to stressed for big jobs and I am just not able to do some complex designs knowing they are just freebies, not saying I should just... Ok I will ramble on so I am not accepting really complex designs anymore


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for another stream tonight?


----------



## Candi Calculus

You know it!


----------



## Cadbberry

Streaming in about 20-30 minutes


----------



## Candi Calculus

I'll be there! I'll be drawing a freebie with you tonight!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> I'll be there! I'll be drawing a freebie with you tonight!



I am glad and with that I will say our stream is now live!


----------



## kelpy

heeere


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream is now over, here is what we finished this stream :3


----------



## Cadbberry

No stream tonight, I need to rest my voice really badly so I hope to stream tomorrow


----------



## Candi Calculus

Feel better soon! Hope to see you tomorrow!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Feel better soon! Hope to see you tomorrow!



Thank you for accepting that, I would hate to make anyone upset, I mean idk why you would miss my art and streans but what ever lol


----------



## kelpy

Cad do whatever you need to! As much as I love to listen to your voice and watch the streams, you definitely don't need to do it every night. Hope your voice feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Cadbberry

Pasta said:


> Cad do whatever you need to! As much as I love to listen to your voice and watch the streams, you definitely don't need to do it every night. Hope your voice feels better tomorrow.



Well it is spring break so I am taking advantage of the "I can be worn out more on break" break. So I am getting all the same amount of sleep, 4-6 hours, but the excessive talking is hurting my throat out of everything so I thought I would take a night off since it is not as fun if I cant chat it up


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump
Stream tonight?


----------



## Mints

Hi hi, just wanted to drop by to say that your art is very cute !! (Or should I say, it's way better than what I could ever do lol)


----------



## Cadbberry

Mints said:


> Hi hi, just wanted to drop by to say that your art is very cute !! (Or should I say, it's way better than what I could ever do lol)



Awww thank you so much for the compliments it is so kind of you to say


----------



## Candi Calculus

Cadbberry said:


> Bump
> Stream tonight?


I'm up for a stream! Still thinking of doing one?


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> I'm up for a stream! Still thinking of doing one?



I may not with a little audience, not that you aren't rad but this is just a bit late and small, also my tongue is swollen on one side.... NAH I am going to play one game of league, so at most 30-40 minutes and then I will stream! So around 11:30ish PST time I will stream


----------



## Balverine

I can show up for, like, half an hour if you stream lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I can show up for, like, half an hour if you stream lol



We are now live


----------



## Cadbberry

So I wrapped the stream up for now






Only this was done, I was not motivated and I am in pain. So uh, hope you enjoyed the stream


----------



## Cadbberry

I dont think we will be streaming tonight, but if I am, I will let the no one know who cares XD


----------



## gazea9r

I'm not here stalking >.>


----------



## Candi Calculus

You don't have to stream every night. Your mic-bra will thank you for the night off!


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Uwaaa that's looks so nice, cad! :0


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> I'm not here stalking >.>



Haha, I am glad people are

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candi Calculus said:


> You don't have to stream every night. Your mic-bra will thank you for the night off!



Its spring break so I planned to but if not its ok I guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Uwaaa that's looks so nice, cad! :0



Why thank you :3 Still got half of it to color XD


----------



## gazea9r

How many requests are you still planning to do?


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> How many requests are you still planning to do?



Uhh well I am not to happy with what my requests are so I may clear the que, I am just doing freebies or art trades, nothing fancy


----------



## gazea9r

Cadbberry said:


> Uhh well I am not to happy with what my requests are so I may clear the que, I am just doing freebies or art trades, nothing fancy



Anything that's better than my stick figure is fancy lol. Awh, sorry about the requests. I know the artist has to be interested in the character either visually or background story wise to want to draw it- at least for freebs anyways.


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> Anything that's better than my stick figure is fancy lol. Awh, sorry about the requests. I know the artist has to be interested in the character either visually or background story wise to want to draw it- at least for freebs anyways.



Well I want to do every character but Mayors dont really do it for me nor do sims, and I am looking for something just that I connect to. I dont want to be to complex because I get very frustrated with my self not being able to draw it and then I speak really rudely to my self which helps no cases. So I am just looking for something fun to draw, something I like and is very interesting in a design way


----------



## brownboy102

Sorry, I've been missing all your streams whilst I was gone. I'll try and tune into the next one, since your art is great.


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Sorry, I've been missing all your streams whilst I was gone. I'll try and tune into the next one, since your art is great.



Oh you are too kind, but I am not a great artist, if you wanna watch a great stream watch That Guy Zephyr stream and draw. He is actually good


----------



## gazea9r

Cadbberry said:


> Well I want to do every character but Mayors dont really do it for me nor do sims, and I am looking for something just that I connect to. I dont want to be to complex because I get very frustrated with my self not being able to draw it and then I speak really rudely to my self which helps no cases. So I am just looking for something fun to draw, something I like and is very interesting in a design way



Understandable. I'm not an artist myself but I have a niece who loves to draw and we talk about it sometimes. It would be similar to going to a job you dislike and pretending that being there makes you happy lol only in this case you aren't getting compensated for it. I do hope you get inspired to draw! I would definitely pop into the stream (my twitch notifications don't seem to be working correctly on my phone, idk twitch app sucks lol).


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> Understandable. I'm not an artist myself but I have a niece who loves to draw and we talk about it sometimes. It would be similar to going to a job you dislike and pretending that being there makes you happy lol only in this case you aren't getting compensated for it. I do hope you get inspired to draw! I would definitely pop into the stream (my twitch notifications don't seem to be working correctly on my phone, idk twitch app sucks lol).


I wish there was a compensation but the kind comments I guess are enough for me, cant be greedy now.
I so appreciate your sweet comments and I hope you catch a stream. I wont be streaming tonight and maybe not tomorrow night either but eventually, maybe Sunday to Monday night 10pm-1am? who knows XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream tonight


----------



## Candi Calculus

Up for one any night!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Up for one any night!



Even the night before easter


----------



## Candi Calculus

I only just got home from visiting family all day so I'm ready to unwind and draw with you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> I only just got home from visiting family all day so I'm ready to unwind and draw with you!



Aw thanks Candi, I think I will stream and finish coloring


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream is now Live!


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream has ended but we completed the Seek Drawing finally and drew a doodles of Zelda and Tetra from wind waker


Spoiler: seek














Spoiler: zelda and tetra


----------



## Candi Calculus

Thanks for drawing for me last night! You should consider drawing more animals; you have a real eye for them.


----------



## gazea9r

When you fall asleep during a stream >.> Old age man. 
Love how Zelda and Tetra turned out!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Thanks for drawing for me last night! You should consider drawing more animals; you have a real eye for them.



You are very welcome and I don't really see my eye for animals, I just draw ponies a lot

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> When you fall asleep during a stream >.> Old age man.
> Love how Zelda and Tetra turned out!



Oh I have fallen asleep watching stands and I am 16 don't worry about it and I am so glad you liked Zelda and terra, I am really liking them


----------



## LethalLulu

Ayyy gurl!  I have gotten art from you in the past buuuut if you are super bored and want to do one again, I have these two lovely ladies 

Blue/White / Okali


----------



## Cadbberry

LethalLulu said:


> Ayyy gurl!  I have gotten art from you in the past buuuut if you are super bored and want to do one again, I have these two lovely ladies
> 
> Blue/White / Okali



I will definitely think about it lulu 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also anyone up for a stream?


----------



## gazea9r

You're only 16? Your voice sounds so much better than mines >.> I'm 26 btw LOL kid voice ftl. I can pop in to the stream but won't be too active, boyfriend is watching Running Man in another tab lol.


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> You're only 16? Your voice sounds so much better than mines >.> I'm 26 btw LOL kid voice ftl. I can pop in to the stream but won't be too active, boyfriend is watching Running Man in another tab lol.



Aw that is so sweet of you :3 If I get a bit more interest I may stream


----------



## Candi Calculus

I'm heading to bed early tonight. Well... early for me, anyway. I'll have to catch the next stream. Sorry!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> I'm heading to bed early tonight. Well... early for me, anyway. I'll have to catch the next stream. Sorry!



Hey dont worry about it! I hope to see you again another time


----------



## gazea9r

I'll my email notifications up on this thread in case you do decide to stream. I'd request art of my OCs but they aren't amazing like the others I've seen.


----------



## Cadbberry

gazea9r said:


> I'll my email notifications up on this thread in case you do decide to stream. I'd request art of my OCs but they aren't amazing like the others I've seen.



Oh I thank you for the devotment to catching a stream but as it is I will probably not go streaming tonight, maybe tomorrow but I go back to school tuesday and still need to do all of my 12 assignments for it


----------



## brownboy102

Ahh! I missed the stream again, forgive me! I've been really caught up in the egg hunt, my apologies.


----------



## gazea9r

Procrastination at its best I see lol. No worries lol good luck on finishing your assignments! xD


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Ahh! I missed the stream again, forgive me! I've been really caught up in the egg hunt, my apologies.



Dont worry :3 I streamed last night but not today probably, you dont worry about a thing

- - - Post Merge - - -



gazea9r said:


> Procrastination at its best I see lol. No worries lol good luck on finishing your assignments! xD



Thank you very much!


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream tonight?


----------



## Candi Calculus

Finally got to my computer! You can count me in!


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Finally got to my computer! You can count me in!



Well I am glad we got 1 XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone down for a stream tonight


----------



## Candi Calculus

Of course! 

By this point, you should just assume I'll be down.


----------



## Cadbberry

Candi Calculus said:


> Of course!
> 
> By this point, you should just assume I'll be down.



XD I still ask out incase, we will see I have a lot of HW


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=
One of my baby's?


----------



## Cadbberry

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...bs-&#10071;&#65039;&#8265;&#65039;&highlight=
> One of my baby's?



Maybe, I like aquamarine a bit

Also stream tonight, anyone up for it?


----------



## Balverine

I'd probably show up for atleast a while lol
I gotta work tomorrow cri


----------



## Candi Calculus

You know it, Cad! Keep me posted.


----------



## Cadbberry

I will probably stream with in the hour


----------



## brownboy102

I might actually be able to come this time
oh wait
I forgot my join.me pass
time to make a new one


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> I might actually be able to come this time
> oh wait
> I forgot my join.me pass
> time to make a new one



Well i usually use twitch, not Join.Me


----------



## piichinu

nice art


----------



## Cadbberry

shiida said:


> nice art



Thank you!


Also we are live on twitch!


----------



## Cadbberry

Well this was the worse I have drawn ever, I am sorry for anyone who tuned in.... I dont know when I will stream again


----------



## himeki

Sorry I missed you stream ;-; I was on a train


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> Sorry I missed you stream ;-; I was on a train



Dont worry about it, this was a bad stream any way


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> Dont worry about it, this was a bad stream any way



i bet it wasn't ;o;


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> i bet it wasn't ;o;



Trust me the outcome was bad and it was just me talking softly about NSP


----------



## brownboy102

I had to sleep ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> I had to sleep ;-;



Hey, dont worry about it


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> Trust me the outcome was bad and it was just me talking softly about NSP



show


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> show



Its an embarrassment to my little skill.... its just so terrible, I am going to redo it


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> Its an embarrassment to my little skill.... its just so terrible, I am going to redo it



i like it!!!


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> i like it!!!



Well thank you but in the next stream I am going to redo it


----------



## himeki

Cadbberry said:


> Well thank you but in the next stream I am going to redo it



aww oki ;o;


----------



## Cadbberry

MayorEvvie said:


> aww oki ;o;



Yeah, it just isn't my best work, I feel like the OC deserves a better drawn picture


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone up for a stream tonight?
ACT is over so I can kinda relax


----------



## N e s s

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone up for a stream tonight?
> ACT is over so I can kinda relax



I'll tune in and watch the stream, I like watching live drawing cessions


----------



## brownboy102

Please VM me when you do so I don't miss it this time like I normally do


----------



## Curry

Every time I actually go onto the forums and not just stalk the homepage I always come and check out your thread Cad. You're definitely improving, keep it up! ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

N e s s said:


> I'll tune in and watch the stream, I like watching live drawing cessions



Thank you, I should be able to stream in about an hour

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> Please VM me when you do so I don't miss it this time like I normally do



I sure can

- - - Post Merge - - -



ClamEatsCurry said:


> Every time I actually go onto the forums and not just stalk the homepage I always come and check out your thread Cad. You're definitely improving, keep it up! ^^



Thank you Curry, I appreciate that but I really think you have mistake improvement for settling for the worst 


I am eating a late dinner and then will start, it's 10:44 pm and I just woke up from a nap so it's all good XD


----------



## brownboy102

Looks like it's time for me to go to bed, as I got sport to play tomorrow 
Sorry I couldn't tune in :/


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Looks like it's time for me to go to bed, as I got sport to play tomorrow
> Sorry I couldn't tune in :/



Hey its all good, I am just setting up and should be streaming within 5 minutes but I do hope you can tune in next time, I am so sorry I streamed so late you couldn't tune in

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are live on Twitch!


----------



## Cadbberry

And the a stream is over. I may color this but for now- Here is LethalLulu's OC :3


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream tonight? Anyone gonna be up for that


----------



## Balverine

I'd show up :0


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I'd show up :0



My parents went out wine tasteing so I may do an early stream, like 1pm PST time early :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

But only if anyone is up for an early stream that is


----------



## Balverine

I'm game :0


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I'm game :0



we are now live on twitch!


----------



## Balverine

you guys are missing out on more beautiful art of Hide


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> you guys are missing out on more beautiful art of Hide



leave the female fish out of the details of the stream XD


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you all for tuning in, here is the finished piece for LethalLulu


Spoiler: I hope you like it


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump
Accepting 4 requests if anyone is looking for freebies and junk.


----------



## Nightmares

http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1

Thanks so much for consideringg!!


----------



## Beardo

Amazing work Cad! I love seeing it. Hopefully I'll be able to show up for a stream. I'm never on at the right time


----------



## Cadbberry

Beardo said:


> Amazing work Cad! I love seeing it. Hopefully I'll be able to show up for a stream. I'm never on at the right time



I am glad you like seeing the work :3 I hope you catch a stream soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> http://sta.sh/21prv8kgpnm3
> http://sta.sh/21e3cydxobpm
> http://sta.sh/210ukyd531c1
> 
> Thanks so much for consideringg!!



I may give another shot at Tenma


----------



## Balverine

Are you streaming tonight? :0
Just curious lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> Are you streaming tonight? :0
> Just curious lol



I will not be, I plan to stream Friday and saturday maybe, back to back, from now on


----------



## Curry

My Fridays and Saturdays are usually pretty open nowadays, you should send me a VM or Skype message or something to tell me when you're streaming so I remember to come watch!


----------



## Cadbberry

ClamEatsCurry said:


> My Fridays and Saturdays are usually pretty open nowadays, you should send me a VM or Skype message or something to tell me when you're streaming so I remember to come watch!



Can do! I will try and remember that


----------



## Cadbberry

Thought I would bump this up, freebies and all


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler:  old art from 2010


















I hope it isn't still this terrible now


----------



## meowduck

Hii!  would you consider drawing my mayor?  (I'll upload in a second c

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 169724View attachment 169725
either outfit tysm!


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> Hii!  would you consider drawing my mayor?  (I'll upload in a second c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 169724View attachment 169725
> either outfit tysm!



Sorry I do not draw mayors anymore! She is very cute though


----------



## meowduck

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry I do not draw mayors anymore! She is very cute though



Oh that's fine! Only OC's? Or o:


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> Oh that's fine! Only OC's? Or o:



Only OC's preferably but if someone wanted fan art maybe


----------



## meowduck

View attachment 169730View attachment 169731



Cadbberry said:


> Only OC's preferably but if someone wanted fan art maybe



some harvest moon stuff c: thanks for considering c:


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> View attachment 169730View attachment 169731
> 
> 
> 
> some harvest moon stuff c: thanks for considering c:



I will definitely think about it, they are very cute :3


----------



## meowduck

Cadbberry said:


> I will definitely think about it, they are very cute :3



*cries forever* yess they're my OTP DX waaa thank you so much! You're the best, Cadberry!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Nightmares said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/album.php?albumid=1201
> 
> Thank youu!!





meowduck said:


> *cries forever* yess they're my OTP DX waaa thank you so much! You're the best, Cadberry!!



awww its no problem, I hope to get to them soon!


----------



## Cadbberry

Reminder, stream tonight!


----------



## Cadbberry

Guessing a 10pm o'clock PST stream start, maybe earlier but I am going to say 10 with be my start time


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&highlight=
please and thank you!


----------



## Cadbberry

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?363224-dnp-thanks&highlight=
> please and thank you!



Sorry I am going to have to say no, i am not a big fan of the characters' backstories and I would rather not draw them. Super sorry again


----------



## Xylia

Would you consider this? Thanks for your time


Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry

Xylia said:


> Would you consider this? Thanks for your time
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Which character are you asking for?


----------



## Mercedes

Cadbberry said:


> Sorry I am going to have to say no, i am not a big fan of the characters' backstories and I would rather not draw them. Super sorry again



o, alright.


----------



## Cadbberry

Luckypinch said:


> o, alright.



Sorry about that, hope you get other art


----------



## Xylia

Cadbberry said:


> Which character are you asking for?


The girl Kayo


----------



## Cadbberry

Xylia said:


> The girl Kayo



I will think about it, thank you for the request


----------



## Curry

Any word on when you're starting Cad?


----------



## Cadbberry

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Any word on when you're starting Cad?



In about 10-15 minutes, I jsut had to chase my dog down and yell for him so I am going to get a bottle of water real quick and then set up


----------



## Balverine

Ready as spaghetti :0


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> Ready as spaghetti :0



We are now online!!


----------



## Cadbberry

End of stream already! Pick up Marco Bodt


Spoiler: rad here ya go


----------



## FleuraBelle

*casually slips this in* ovo


Spoiler:


----------



## Cadbberry

Skweekerz said:


> *casually slips this in* ovo
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 169852



Ohhhh I really like it! I will add that to the list, and dont forget stream tonight!


----------



## brownboy102

Yay stream


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Yay stream



Will start stream about 11:00pm pst


----------



## Curry

Cadbberry said:


> Will start stream about 11:00pm pst


Cad why do you do this to me. ;_;


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> Will start stream about 11:00pm pst



what
no
i have ball hockey again
cad
y


----------



## Cadbberry

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Cad why do you do this to me. ;_;



Well it was family movie night and even if I dont want to watch I have to be down there XD and I am super exhausted so I am gonna get ready and be streaming very very soon

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparro said:


> what
> no
> i have ball hockey again
> cad
> y



Sorry Sparro 

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are now online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream offline, just a line art for now, we will color later on or I will do it solo, just really tired today, my apologies


----------



## Cadbberry

Maybe I will stream tonight too, to get my mind off things


----------



## FanGirlCookie

Hey, nice art!
Do you think you could draw a couple holding hands or something? 
http://m.imgur.com/a/2E8Ec
http://imgur.com/4fdS7ak
If not, please do the second one! I'm also willing to pay tbt


----------



## Cadbberry

FanGirlCookie said:


> Hey, nice art!
> Do you think you could draw a couple holding hands or something?
> http://m.imgur.com/a/2E8Ec
> http://imgur.com/4fdS7ak
> If not, please do the second one! I'm also willing to pay tbt



I can try to draw one of them  It all depends on how I am feeling when I stream. And no need to pay, these are freebies


----------



## FleuraBelle

Aww man I missed it XD
It was midnight when you started cx


----------



## Cadbberry

Skweekerz said:


> Aww man I missed it XD
> It was midnight when you started cx



lol it was about 10:50ish, we stopped at midnight


----------



## brownboy102

AHA ANOTHER STREAM AND I DON'T HAVE SPORTS TO PLAY
CAD YAY

Any time you're looking at?


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> AHA ANOTHER STREAM AND I DON'T HAVE SPORTS TO PLAY
> CAD YAY
> 
> Any time you're looking at?



In 20 or so minutes lol sorry I haven't been on to respond


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> In 20 or so minutes lol sorry I haven't been on to respond



Alright! Time to stalk your twitch account!

I'm not a stalker


----------



## Balverine

hey, hi, hello, I can tune in for a while :0


----------



## Cadbberry

We are now online!!


----------



## Cadbberry

Pick up Nightmares


Spoiler:  here


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## meowduck

I watched your stream last night! So cool! Looks great!


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> I watched your stream last night! So cool! Looks great!



I am so glad you tuned in, Thank you for watching  Your request is next


----------



## meowduck

Cadbberry said:


> I am so glad you tuned in, Thank you for watching  Your request is next



Thank you so much!  I'll be sure to watch!  thanks for gracing us with your super cool art skills *-*


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> Thank you so much!  I'll be sure to watch!  thanks for gracing us with your super cool art skills *-*



Oh it isn't that cool, there are a lot of better artists on tbt that stream XD and I will draw yours starting Friday so a weeks wait, sorry about that


----------



## meowduck

Cadbberry said:


> Oh it isn't that cool, there are a lot of better artists on tbt that stream XD and I will draw yours starting Friday so a weeks wait, sorry about that



true c: art is art though c: oh and it's totally fine !! you take your time c: thanks so very much once again!!! <333


----------



## Cadbberry

Just going to be doing a random stream, this is something for myself and just for fun. Friday and Saturday will still have the usual commission streams but if you want to join in on this one you can.

Note: No mic this stream as it was a spur of the moment thing


----------



## Seroja

Just to let you know I'm tuning in. This is the first time I'm watching a live stream of someone drawing ^^


----------



## Cadbberry

Seroja said:


> Just to let you know I'm tuning in. This is the first time I'm watching a live stream of someone drawing ^^



Glad that you tuned in, sorry for the abrupt stop, just getting a little tired so I will continue this another time. I hope you had fun!


----------



## brownboy102

I missed the stream because it happened just as it was time to go to sleep.
Sorry!


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> I missed the stream because it happened just as it was time to go to sleep.
> Sorry!



Hey dont worry about it! It was a random stream XD not announced


----------



## Cadbberry

Here is the finished piece I did during that last stream, the sudden one


Spoiler: Its my oc, sorry


----------



## Cadbberry

Dont forget, stream tonight!


----------



## brownboy102

yooooooo
twitchstalk time
still not a stalker


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> yooooooo
> twitchstalk time
> still not a stalker



It wont start for an hour or so, you got a bit of down time


----------



## Balverine

hello yes I will be there


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> It wont start for an hour or so, you got a bit of down time



yes yes i could care less
just wanna watch the stream
All the best


----------



## Cadbberry

Alright, starting up the stream!


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler:  Pickup Meowduck










Sorry it isn't colored, I had a bit of a break down during the stream and just couldn't continue on


----------



## Cadbberry

Dont forget stream tonight


----------



## meowduck

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler:  Pickup Meowduck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it isn't colored, I had a bit of a break down during the stream and just couldn't continue on



Omg it's too cute they're adorable!♡ I hope you're doing OK  Cadbury  we're here for you


----------



## Cadbberry

meowduck said:


> Omg it's too cute they're adorable!♡ I hope you're doing OK  Cadbury  we're here for you



Thank you, I am feeling better, art can just me riled up sometimes


----------



## Curry

Hey Cad what time are you streaming?


----------



## Cadbberry

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Hey Cad what time are you streaming?



Probably in an hour so 10:03


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> Probably in an hour so 10:03



I'll tune in for a bit, but I won't be able to stay for over two hours like that one time where you literally had to stop streaming so I could sleep since I said I would stay tuned as long as you would stream

wow that dragged on

Maybe I won't stalk your twitch this time lmao


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> I'll tune in for a bit, but I won't be able to stay for over two hours like that one time where you literally had to stop streaming so I could sleep since I said I would stay tuned as long as you would stream
> 
> wow that dragged on
> 
> Maybe I won't stalk your twitch this time lmao



Hhaaha I could suggest not stalking it and I hope to see you there


----------



## Curry

I'll do my best to stay awake and watch some as well.


----------



## Cadbberry

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I'll do my best to stay awake and watch some as well.



I really appriciate it


----------



## brownboy102

woooah ten minutes hype
stream hype


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> woooah ten minutes hype
> stream hype



May have to post pone for another half an hour, I am doing some organization for the FNAF group on deviant art, I am sorry about that....


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> May have to post pone for another half an hour, I am doing some organization for the FNAF group on deviant art, I am sorry about that....



half hour hype


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> half hour hype



We are now online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream ended since all the veiwers had to go, sorry!


----------



## Balverine

sorry I couldnt make it! I have church early on sundays so I cant really do late saturdays lol
cant wait to catch your next one c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> sorry I couldnt make it! I have church early on sundays so I cant really do late saturdays lol
> cant wait to catch your next one c:



Its no problem! I hope you can catch another one


----------



## Balverine

Cadbberry said:


> Its no problem! I hope you can catch another one



I can p much always catch them on Fridays or random days during the week, it's just Saturdays really


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I can p much always catch them on Fridays or random days during the week, it's just Saturdays really



Well maybe I will start doing a third stream per week


----------



## Cadbberry

On saturday I will be at a sleepover so no stream on saturday Sorry!


----------



## Balverine

I'll be tuning in tonight c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I'll be tuning in tonight c:



I cant wait, I need to finish coloring the line art from last week, I have just not been in much of an art mood, long hard week. So lets hope a stream today will help! We should be starting around 10-10:30pm today


----------



## Balverine

Cadbberry said:


> I cant wait, I need to finish coloring the line art from last week, I have just not been in much of an art mood, long hard week. So lets hope a stream today will help! We should be starting around 10-10:30pm today



Alright! c:
Try not to stress over it, though, I know they'll like it either way!


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> Alright! c:
> Try not to stress over it, though, I know they'll like it either way!



Lol I will probably rant about it but this week was just a lot of regrets and a lot of hurt, its whatever, but we will have a stream, even if I have a rage quit XD


----------



## Balverine

_*whispers* is it time_


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> _*whispers* is it time_



Just about to start!

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Final product, a possible stream sunday to make up for the missing saturday stream


Spoiler: Skweekerz


----------



## haileyphi

would you consider my baby?
http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1


----------



## Cadbberry

haileyphi said:


> would you consider my baby?
> http://sta.sh/21jkv0jsj1pu?edit=1



I like her, sure!!!
Also no stream today, I am really tired and something super serious is going on right now, I just cant


----------



## Cadbberry

Reminder that there should be stream tomorrow, i have a field trip and we should be back in time to stream, but not a long stream as I have the SAT on Saturday


----------



## Cadbberry

I am so sorry... I am so tired and feeling awful, my throat is killing me and I am just to tired to think, my apologies to everyone


----------



## Balverine

No worries! Take care of yourself! c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> No worries! Take care of yourself! c:



Thank you very much for understanding


----------



## Cadbberry

Dont forget, stream tonight


----------



## Cadbberry

We are now online, no mic though, my throat is killing me, sorry!


----------



## Cadbberry

End of stream results



Spoiler: Fangirlcookie


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump, anyone wanna send some lovely donation tbt I would appriciate it


----------



## Cadbberry

Still freebies but looking for new requests and tips  Stream tonight guys


----------



## Balverine

*bumps Cad's thread because she's cool*


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> *bumps Cad's thread because she's cool*



Aw why thank you, stream around 11 today

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well maybe, I have to write an essay due tomorrow so uh, may have to postpone till tomorrow and sunday


----------



## Cadbberry

Cadbberry said:


> Aw why thank you, stream around 11 today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well maybe, I have to write an essay due tomorrow so uh, may have to postpone till tomorrow and sunday



On this, ending up trying to write my essay, failing drastically, I am so stressed, I hope to stream tomorrow if I am not as exhausted as I am today


----------



## Cadbberry

Ok, for sure, stream tonight!


----------



## Curry

I'll probably watch for a bit fam.


----------



## Aali

My oc maybe? http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed She doesn't have any art yet, thanks for your consideration!


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> My oc maybe? http://toyhou.se/394606.unnamed She doesn't have any art yet, thanks for your consideration!



I need a bit of a clearer picture, do you think you could scan that drawing?


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> I need a bit of a clearer picture, do you think you could scan that drawing?



I've been trying to figure out how ;-;


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> I've been trying to figure out how ;-;



Does your printer have a scanner?


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream in a half hour

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are now online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream over! Thanks for tuning in


Spoiler: haileyphi


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## jiny

would u like to draw kaori? ^^

http://sta.sh/2wmjwnlsovl


----------



## Cadbberry

kianli said:


> would u like to draw kaori? ^^
> 
> http://sta.sh/2wmjwnlsovl



I should would! Adding her to the list


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone for a stream tonight?


----------



## Balverine

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone for a stream tonight?



Ah, if I would have seen that, I would have shown up :c


----------



## Aali

I guess I'm going to have to retract my request, there is no way for  me to scan the ref to a laptop


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> I guess I'm going to have to retract my request, there is no way for  me to scan the ref to a laptop



If you could get a closer photo that would also work or separate close ups of the different parts

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marco Bodt said:


> Ah, if I would have seen that, I would have shown up :c



I didn't end up streaming with no interest


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Chelsaurus

Im going to throw my OCs at you :')
https://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust 
Thanks for considering


----------



## Cadbberry

Chelsaurus said:


> Im going to throw my OCs at you :')
> https://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust
> Thanks for considering



I will draw one of them XD I dont know yet, I like them all


----------



## FleuraBelle

Cadbberry said:


> Final product, a possible stream sunday to make up for the missing saturday stream
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Skweekerz



omg omg omg
I just saw this! Sorry I was so late to see but I LOVE IT! Thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## Cadbberry

Skweekerz said:


> omg omg omg
> I just saw this! Sorry I was so late to see but I LOVE IT! Thank you so much!!! <3



Its all good :3 Glad you like it though. Been a while since I have seen you on so its great to see you around again


----------



## Cadbberry

No stream this weekend, it is finals week and I will be busy studying but next weekend and into the week we will be having a lot of streams


----------



## Balverine

Good luck with finals!! c:


----------



## Chelsaurus

Goodluck with your finals


----------



## Curry

Good luck on your finals Cad, you got this fam! I'll be excited for your next stream when you get back!


----------



## Cadbberry

Bump


----------



## Cadbberry

I would appreciate some pricings as I am thinking about going back into business, though I don't think I will be worth much


----------



## Cadbberry

Steam Tonight!


----------



## Balverine

I'll be there c:

uhhhh wanna draw a robot for me? lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I'll be there c:
> 
> uhhhh wanna draw a robot for me? lol



Depends, you gotta bribe to get ahead of others  I kid I kid


----------



## Balverine

Cadbberry said:


> Depends, you gotta bribe to get ahead of others  I kid I kid



kidderoni, I will bribe you for my robot bae
[x] [x]
he might be tricky lol

how many muns lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> kidderoni, I will bribe you for my robot bae
> [x] [x]
> he might be tricky lol
> 
> how many muns lol



XD No muns since I have a sinking feeling I cant do it but I can try some stream soon, going to be streaming A LOT since it is now summer for me


----------



## Balverine

Cadbberry said:


> XD No muns since I have a sinking feeling I cant do it but I can try some stream soon, going to be streaming A LOT since it is now summer for me



cool :0

lol, no worries if you can't, but it'll get you some practice c;


----------



## Cadbberry

Yes it will! Also we are now online!


----------



## brownboy102

Stream tonight? o:

Last night was craaazy with the random Undertale


----------



## Cadbberry

No steam tonight, my parents aren't going to bed early enough for me to, I will be streaming tomorrow and hopefully the whole week day and night or just very long streams


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> No steam tonight, my parents aren't going to bed early enough for me to, I will be streaming tomorrow and hopefully the whole week day and night or just very long streams



Sounds good! I won't be able to tune in tomorrow or throughout the weekdays since Canada still has school, but exam week starts in about 3-4 weeks so hopefully I'll be able to tune in then!

Btw Canada loves you


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Sounds good! I won't be able to tune in tomorrow or throughout the weekdays since Canada still has school, but exam week starts in about 3-4 weeks so hopefully I'll be able to tune in then!
> 
> Btw Canada loves you



Dang, I mean I could stream now but I have to be up early too since I have a graduation party to attend at 12:30. Hmmmm maybe for an hour, should I?


----------



## Cadbberry

Alright, setting up stream, we will be live in about 10 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -

We are now online


----------



## Cadbberry

Ok, long stream tonight, I need to finish something


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> Ok, long stream tonight, I need to finish something



welp completely missed it


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> welp completely missed it



I haven't started yet  Just setting up


----------



## Cadbberry

We are now online


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler:  Long over due- Pick Up for Kianli


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone for a stream tonight?


----------



## princesse

Me please?


Spoiler:  



View attachment 173545


Ty for considering I really like your art style


----------



## Cadbberry

princesse said:


> Me please?
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 173545
> 
> 
> Ty for considering I really like your art style



Could you please reupload your image, the Attachment link image is very small


----------



## princesse

OK


----------



## Cadbberry

princesse said:


> OK
> View attachment 173847



Alright, I will try to draw her


----------



## jiny

Cadbberry said:


> Spoiler:  Long over due- Pick Up for Kianli



thanks so much! so cute <3


----------



## Cadbberry

kianli said:


> thanks so much! so cute <3



I am glad you like her! Might I ask your help in pricing my art?


----------



## jiny

Cadbberry said:


> I am glad you like her! Might I ask your help in pricing my art?



hm i'd say 250-300!


----------



## Cadbberry

kianli said:


> hm i'd say 250-300!



Thank you, I appreciate your help


----------



## Aali

Do you do couples? If so...http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir
http://toyhou.se/419018.uchiki


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> Do you do couples? If so...http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir
> http://toyhou.se/419018.uchiki



I would prefer not do couples, might you choose one?


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> I would prefer not do couples, might you choose one?



oh, ok, please draw Uchiki >w<


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> oh, ok, please draw Uchiki >w<



Her TV is an old one or like a new flat screen


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> Her TV is an old one or like a new flat screen



Old one, sorry I'm bad at drawin ;w;


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> Old one, sorry I'm bad at drawin ;w;



Oh no its fine, just wondering


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone for a late night stream?


----------



## Balverine

I'd tune in at least for a little while :0


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I'd tune in at least for a little while :0



Any knowing how long you would be up for?


----------



## Balverine

uhhh maybe 2am my time? (so like midnight for you)
I'm tired, so it just depends on how long I can last before dying lol


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> uhhh maybe 2am my time? (so like midnight for you)
> I'm tired, so it just depends on how long I can last before dying lol



XD ok, then I will start setting up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Stopping drawing for now, today's progress


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream tonight? Anyone for it


----------



## Mints

id love to come and watch it! :>


----------



## Mercedes

maybe my stupid face ? :O
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=


----------



## Cadbberry

Luckypinch said:


> maybe my stupid face ? :O
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=



I am going to say no just because I would hate to mess up and make you look not as beautiful as you are. Im sorry 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mints said:


> id love to come and watch it! :>



Well thank you :3 I will try and announce stream time around 9-10pm PST time


----------



## Mercedes

Cadbberry said:


> I am going to say no just because I would hate to mess up and make you look not as beautiful as you are. Im sorry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank you :3 I will try and announce stream time around 9-10pm PST time



oh well thanks for the complement, hah. but your is is lovely, i dont think you would mess up have a nice night tho C: have to go to bed finals ugh


----------



## Cadbberry

Luckypinch said:


> oh well thanks for the complement, hah. but your is is lovely, i dont think you would mess up have a nice night tho C: have to go to bed finals ugh



I finished mine last week, glad to be done  You have a good night and much luck on finals


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream in 20?


----------



## Cadbberry

Online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone for a stream tonight


----------



## Aali

Cadbberry said:


> Anyone for a stream tonight



me! Getting a tablet soon i wanna watch stream and see some techniques *insert spongebob technique gif*


----------



## Cadbberry

Aali said:


> me! Getting a tablet soon i wanna watch stream and see some techniques *insert spongebob technique gif*



Glad to have someone, stream around 10pm tonight


----------



## Cadbberry

so people still up for a stream, I will start to set up if you are


----------



## Cadbberry

I have been so unmotivated to draw and feeling really lacking in my product but I want to get something done, so stream tomorrow? Any one up for it?


----------



## Cadbberry

Anyone for a stream in a few?


----------



## Balverine

I won't be able to toon in for about an hour, but I'd watch after I get back! c:


----------



## Cadbberry

Marco Bodt said:


> I won't be able to toon in for about an hour, but I'd watch after I get back! c:



I may have to wait until later tonight, My parents hate my art and streaming so I have to wait until they go to bed now


----------



## Cadbberry

Would anyone buy this style of art?


----------



## Cadbberry

Im going to stream for a small time, I just need to clear my head


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream just finished up, we finished one of my OCs :3


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream tonight anyone?


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream in a bit anyone?


----------



## Cadbberry

Going to start a steam ehhhhhhhhh now


----------



## brownboy102

Cadbberry said:


> Going to start a steam ehhhhhhhhh now



You still streaming?


----------



## Cadbberry

Well here is what I did last stream, forgot to post 


Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry

Drawing without a tablet is a pain


Spoiler:  Gym Leader










(Background)As part of the Alola Region being based on water and the ocean I can imagine there being a mermaid swimmer at a more inland area. A mermaid swimmer is usually in a pool and they don a mermaid tail to swim more gracefully and naturally. I imagine a mermaid swimmer to be very mythical like fairies so I made her a fairy type leader. As for Pok?mon, I would prefer her using only new Fairy Type Pok?mon though most new fairy types have not been revealed so her team is unknown.


----------



## Cadbberry

Random stream


----------



## Cadbberry

All done streaming, finished two pieces today, feeling pretty good about it


Spoiler:  this


----------



## Cadbberry

Spoiler: Another art


----------



## Cadbberry

Doing a birthday stream with my new tablet :3
https://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry
come join

- - - Post Merge - - -

Doing a birthday stream with my new tablet :3
https://www.twitch.tv/cadbberry
come join


----------



## Cadbberry

Online! One last stream before school starts


----------



## Cadbberry

New things from stream


Spoiler


----------



## brownboy102

Sorry I had to leave </3 Lag was too much and I couldn't actually watch


----------



## Cadbberry

Sparro said:


> Sorry I had to leave </3 Lag was too much and I couldn't actually watch



Its all good, seems there was a lot of lag so it may have been on my end, I am not entirely sure


----------



## Cadbberry

Stream online!


----------



## Cadbberry

Streaming!


----------



## Cadbberry

Almost finished a piece but OBS crashed and I am about to pass out, sorry!


----------



## Cadbberry

Finished what I almost finished did last night, the arms screwed up I know...


Spoiler


----------



## Emrod333

when do u usually stream??


----------



## Cadbberry

Emrod333 said:


> when do u usually stream??



Fridays and Saturdays, so tonight at 10pm PST time


----------



## Cadbberry

About to start the stream but I dont have much to draw.... oh well!


----------



## Cadbberry

Thank you all for tuning in, sorry I had to end early, I was falling asleep at the keyboard




Pretty accomplished though


----------



## Cadbberry

Streaming on a Monday because I am bored, join in, link on the first page or in my sig


----------



## Cadbberry

Streaming, not sure if it is long or not

(also what I did last stream)


Spoiler


----------



## Cadbberry

And again online


----------



## Cadbberry

random Stream!


----------

